# Writing an anime-style theme with Ventus Tin Whistle



## Andrew Aversa (Jul 1, 2021)

In this video, composer Yousef Mousavi demonstrates how to use our *Ventus Tin Whistle* virtual instrument to compose a breezy, anime-inspired theme! Learn how to write, mix, automate, and sculpt our beautiful Irish instrument (available for KONTAKT) in this deep-dive walkthrough.

... Coincidentally, *Ventus Tin Whistle* is currently on sale for $69 (MSRP: $99) through July 6th  



Please let us know what you think of the video, and whether you want to see more content like this for other instruments in our catalog!


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 1, 2021)

Writing a SNES Street Fighter II-style theme with Super Audio Cart!


----------

